# Grays coming out brown(Sublimation)



## XeNoN999

Good day Forum! 

I have been doing sublimation for quite a while now (about 2years) and i haven't been able to solve this problem at all. So let me go a bit more in depth.

I have an EPSON L1300 A3+, with sublimation inks. I am also running windows 10 along with Photoshop cc 2015.

When i have an image that has a gray background, lettering or shadow they get printed some what fine to the eye but when sublimated they tend to come out brown/red in color. Bright colors and blacks print out perfectly fine. The press time or heat does not make a difference as i have tried many different times and temperatures across a variety of products with the same result.

However - When i switch my printing preference to grays scale it prints out the image perfectly fine and sublimates perfect as well. 

Now i have gone and edited all my setting like what most of the forums recommend. From ICC profiles, reinstalling drivers, changing inks, changing sublimation paper, scrapping printing preferences and disabling color assist. I have also changed computers to make sure it isnt a problem.

The printer works fine - there is no banding or printer alignment issues.

These are my current settings which don't work because i have tried everything, or so it feels.
https://ibb.co/hzem4U 
https://ibb.co/hHTPr9
https://ibb.co/kdvnB9

I appreciate any feed back!


Here is the example of the image i am talking about;
https://ibb.co/cFnndp


----------



## splathead

Where are you getting your ink? It's their profile you are using? What are they recommending?


----------



## XeNoN999

splathead said:


> Where are you getting your ink? It's their profile you are using? What are they recommending?


I am from South Africa. Most of our inks are imported in bulk and sold in containers without labels. I was assured that the ink is for Epson printers and so is the paper.

I am currently using the profile which i can select through photoshop which is the one that came with the printers drivers. 

I have't got any recommendations from my supplier due to them being a little incompetent.


----------



## splathead

Profiles are ink specific. Without one from the ink supplier, it will be hit or miss getting the correct color.


You can make your own profile if your ink supplier is consistent. It takes special equipment or you could have someone make it for you.


A workaround is to use RGB color charts. Print the color shades you use the most, press them and choose your color from your sample prints. You can download all kind of color charts from the web.


----------



## XeNoN999

I would assume that i would need to make my own ICC color profile as editing the colors on every piece of artwork would be extremely time consuming? 

How will i go about making my own ICC profile?


----------



## XeNoN999

With some research i found out that its Sawgrass sublimation ink. I can't find their ICC profile on their website.


----------



## splathead

XeNoN999 said:


> With some research i found out that its Sawgrass sublimation ink. I can't find their ICC profile on their website.



Email them directly for it.


----------



## XeNoN999

Thank you very much - i have emailed them. 

Regards


----------

